# Accountants with 65 points awaiting ITA



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Dear All, 

This thread is for accountants with 65+5 awaiting ITA for 189 & 190. 

Please post your thoughts and updates upon receiving an ITA.

Also, I am planning to create an excel sheet to track all applicants who are interested. Please pm your details and I will be ready to share my excel sheet with everyone.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Please keep adding new people


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

Management accountant 
Points breakdown:
Age 30
English (IELTS) 20 
Qualification 15
Total score 65+5
Work experience ineligible for points claim- 2.25 years full time, 1.5 years post qualifying/post skills acquisition

NSW EOI lodge date: April 4th 2016 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

65+5 for 190 with Superior English.
Accountant (General)
DOE: 7 September, 2016


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

65+5 with prof English. No experience.  
DOE 4/07/2016


----------



## rtsingh (Sep 22, 2016)

65+5 with Superior English
General Accountant
DOE: 12/07/2016


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This thread is for accountants with 65+5 awaiting ITA for 189 & 190.
> 
> ...


wow, you are in the exact same position as me. 
I have applied for 189(65) and 190(70) as Accountant (general)
and submitted EOI for those on 12nd of October which is one day earlier than yours.
I am so eagerly waiting for the invitation from NSW.
Let's cross fingers! mate.


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

So many people in this thread have got the same score, submitted EOI much earlier like in April 2016 but haven't got invitation from NSW yet?

Is that right most apply for 190 NSW?

Seeing the situation here I feel down right now 

:fingerscrossed: Any encouragement for me and other guys?


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

Eoi 190 NSW 65 + 5 superior English doe: 24/03/2016


----------



## paypilnitsa (Mar 26, 2016)

65+5 for 190 with Superior English (PTE 4x90).
Accountant (General)
Experience: 4.5 years of unclaimed experience
DOE: 22 September, 2016


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

I wonder, why you guys don't claim points for your experience ?? You can claim points for the experience you have even if it becomes earlier to your competencies acquisition as long as it's after your BCOM.


----------



## Lyonpark (Aug 8, 2016)

189: 65 
190: 65 + 5
Superior English
No work experience
DOE :1 April 2016


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

bridge93 said:


> Eoi 190 NSW 65 + 5 superior English doe: 24/03/2016


did you apply for general accountant 221111?
you have been waiting for the invitation for so long.
I have just submitted EOI on 12nd of October..
little chance for me?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lyonpark (Aug 8, 2016)

Management Accounting
189: 65 
190: 65 + 5
Superior English
No work experience
DOE :1st April 2016


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

ju9863 said:


> bridge93 said:
> 
> 
> > Eoi 190 NSW 65 + 5 superior English doe: 24/03/2016
> ...



Yes general accountant 22111. Yes I have been waiting for a long time chances are quite slim


----------



## paypilnitsa (Mar 26, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> I wonder, why you guys don't claim points for your experience ?? You can claim points for the experience you have even if it becomes earlier to your competencies acquisition as long as it's after your BCOM.


I graduated with a law degree (university of london) in August 2013 whereas I got my ACCA membership in Nov 2014, I plan on getting my work experience assessed from January 2014 - Dec 16 (3 Years) as it'll be easier for me to provide appropriate evidence for these claims.

I am slightly worried that CPA or ICAA may not assess my work experience prior to my ACCA membership as my graduation was in law. any thoughts on this fellas?


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

65+5 with Superior English
General Accountant
DOE: 4/10/2016


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

paypilnitsa said:


> I graduated with a law degree (university of london) in August 2013 whereas I got my ACCA membership in Nov 2014, I plan on getting my work experience assessed from January 2014 - Dec 16 (3 Years) as it'll be easier for me to provide appropriate evidence for these claims.
> 
> I am slightly worried that CPA or ICAA may not assess my work experience prior to my ACCA membership as my graduation was in law. any thoughts on this fellas?


Brother, your signature shows that you have submitted your EOI.


----------



## paypilnitsa (Mar 26, 2016)

Abood said:


> Brother, your signature shows that you have submitted your EOI.


Yes I have, i have had my qualifications assessed but not my work experience.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

paypilnitsa said:


> I graduated with a law degree (university of london) in August 2013 whereas I got my ACCA membership in Nov 2014, I plan on getting my work experience assessed from January 2014 - Dec 16 (3 Years) as it'll be easier for me to provide appropriate evidence for these claims.
> 
> I am slightly worried that CPA or ICAA may not assess my work experience prior to my ACCA membership as my graduation was in law. any thoughts on this fellas?


I think you have a good chance to have everything after your bachelor degree counted.
good luck. keep us posted what came up with you.
All the best


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Dear All, 

I have received 10 cases till now including myself. 

The earliest one is on 04th Apr 2016. It seems all EOI from Apr-16 needs to be cleared before it reaches to the recent ones. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 10 cases till now including myself.
> 
> The earliest one is on 04th Apr 2016. It seems all EOI from Apr-16 needs to be cleared before it reaches to the recent ones.



The earliest one is mine 24 th march 2016 go back and read


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

How did you got 90 in all,any tips for reading and speaking please, really appreciate. Thanks 


paypilnitsa said:


> 65+5 for 190 with Superior English (PTE 4x90).
> Accountant (General)
> Experience: 4.5 years of unclaimed experience
> DOE: 22 September, 2016


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 10 cases till now including myself.
> 
> ...


10 is not bad yo. I was expecting 100s. 
What are y'all doing to get by till invite season (aside from work)? Suggestions....
I've recently gotten into constructive stuff like weight lifting and dance forms like jazz, waltz, salsa & cha-cha.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

bridge93 said:


> The earliest one is mine 24 th march 2016 go back and read


Sorry, I missed that. you are correct.


----------



## paypilnitsa (Mar 26, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> How did you got 90 in all,any tips for reading and speaking please, really appreciate. Thanks


I found the test to be a lot easier than CAE and IELTS (as i have given both). I'd recommend practicing speaking on your own, the PTE website has some guidelines on how you can do this. For reading i really don't know what to recommend because it seemed to be pretty easy and i didn't really prepare for it....


----------



## HannahS (Aug 20, 2016)

I have 65+5 w/ superior english DOE 18th August 2016


----------



## hulk (Aug 3, 2016)

I have 65(189) & 65 + 5 (190); Prof. English
DOE - 19/06/2016


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi guys, thanks Abood for creating a thread for all of us in the queue 
EOI submitted @65 for 189 and @65+5 for 190 on *26/08/2016*

points breakdown in signature..
Good luck to all


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Love the new page for 65 pointers

My profile:
Came to Melbourne Australia dec 2008
Sol pastry cook
885 PR sep 2011

Reason for joining:
Brother
Sol external auditor
Eoi 10 sep 2016
Points 30age 15bac 10eilts 10exp 65Total
Applied eoi 489state 489family 189 190nsw
Also applies 190NT 10oct2016


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Accountant (General) - 65 points - proficient English - EOI 6 June 2016


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you all. 

Let us search for new ways to raise our score. It is better that we work hard to achieve our coveted aim of getting an ITA rather than waiting for NSW. Therefore, I am suggesting the followings: 

1- Guys with superior English please look at NAATI exams which should not very much difficult to achieve (This will result in additional 5 points so 65 points will become 70 for 189 visa & 75 for 190 visa). 
2- Guys with proficient English try to appear for PTE Academic or IELTS to achieve additional 10 points (This will result in additional 10 points so 65 points will become 75 for 189 visa & 80 for 190 visa). 

Lets do something, I am doing another PTE exam next month.


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good motivation, and yes I am also planning to give another try on PTE. My current score is L/R/S/W 77/70/69/79
Hopefully I will get my desired score soon. But still wondering whether to Try PTE or NAATI?? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

Age 25, Education 15, English 20, Experience 5. Total 65+5. What r the chances with superior and experience...??


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

12 oct round report is out but occupation ceiling is not updated yet


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> Good motivation, and yes I am also planning to give another try on PTE. My current score is L/R/S/W 77/70/69/79
> Hopefully I will get my desired score soon. But still wondering whether to Try PTE or NAATI?? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


I heard NAATI is a difficult exam. However, superior English guys should be able to tackle it.


----------



## Ange007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> 12 oct round report is out but occupation ceiling is not updated yet



http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#


----------



## Jen-Jen M. (Mar 7, 2016)

Planning to appear in PTE. Does anyone willing to share review materials? appreciate it much.

Sent from my SM-J200GU using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Abood said:


> I heard NAATI is a difficult exam. However, superior English guys should be able to tackle it.


It might not be the case matie. NAATI and PTE are totally different.

If you achieve straight 8s in Ielts, NAATI might not be an issue though.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> > I heard NAATI is a difficult exam. However, superior English guys should be able to tackle it.
> ...


My best friend got 8s and in NAATI he only scored 49 and pass mark is from 75!!!! I doubt i can make it cause I already know he is much better in English than me :$


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> My best friend got 8s and in NAATI he only scored 49 and pass mark is from 75!!!! I doubt i can make it cause I already know he is much better in English than me :$


Thanks for informing us. :Cry::Cry:


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mir0 said:


> Thanks for informing us. :Cry::Cry:


We have to be realistic  , any ways I would suggest that any married person proceeds with claiming any partner points if applicable.


----------



## OctNovDec (Oct 20, 2016)

Regarding NAATI, I read on their website that outside of Aus & NZ, they conduct exams only for "Professional translation", and to apply for that exam, you need to have some experience in translating. I was hoping to appear for Paraprofessional translation. The cut off is on 1st Dec and the exam will be in March. I'm hoping to apply for assessment and EOI max by December. Could I update my points after submitting EOI if I pass NAATI? 

I also read that it can take upto 10 weeks for results of NAATI to come out. Is that true? Can somebody please enlighten me with the whole NAATI direction.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

OctNovDec said:


> Regarding NAATI, I read on their website that outside of Aus & NZ, they conduct exams only for "Professional translation", and to apply for that exam, you need to have some experience in translating. I was hoping to appear for Paraprofessional translation. The cut off is on 1st Dec and the exam will be in March. I'm hoping to apply for assessment and EOI max by December. Could I update my points after submitting EOI if I pass NAATI?
> 
> I also read that it can take upto 10 weeks for results of NAATI to come out. Is that true? Can somebody please enlighten me with the whole NAATI direction.


Yes you can update your points, naati results could be come out within one week or it could take 10 weeks, what u have to do keep calling or mailing them about result.


----------



## sanath89 (Aug 7, 2016)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This thread is for accountants with 65+5 awaiting ITA for 189 & 190.
> 
> ...


Please refer my signature for points breakup.


----------



## burneraustin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hopefully some 65 pointers will get invitations today... I have booked another PTE next week, hopefully I will be able to get more points! 

_______________________________

Taxation Accountant


EOI Submitted (189) 65 points with Prof English - 06/06/2016

EOI Submitted (190 NSW) 65+5 - 06/06/2016

EOI Submitted (489 Family Sponsored) 75 points - 26/10/2016

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This thread is for accountants with 65+5 awaiting ITA for 189 & 190.
> 
> ...


Accountant (General)
Age: 30 (30 Points)
PTE Academic: All 90 (20 Points)
Qualification: M.Com, MBA (15 Points)
CPA Positive Assessment: 29 Aug 2016 
Experience: 0
EOI 65 - 189: 29 Aug 2016
EOI 65+5 - 190: 29 Aug 2016
EOI 65+10 - 489 (SS & FS) - 29 Aug 2016


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Add me Abbod in your excel Sheet..My Points breakdown is in my signature.


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This thread is for accountants with 65+5 awaiting ITA for 189 & 190.
> 
> ...


Where the hell was I till now! 

Just a quick question guys. Do you think ISCAH's latest estimate was referring to Jogson's EOI? They mentioned that they have seen a 65+5 with superior english invited. Are they referring to Jogson's case?


Accountant general (221111)
Superior English: 90 each PTE - 20
B.Com: 15+5 
Age 21: 25 points 
Visa 189: 65 points
Visa 190: 65+5 points 
DOE: 12 July '16


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Where the hell was I till now!
> 
> Just a quick question guys. Do you think ISCAH's latest estimate was referring to Jogson's EOI? They mentioned that they have seen a 65+5 with superior english invited. Are they referring to Jogson's case?
> 
> ...


whats this iscah estimate you refer to? could've shared a link bud


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> whats this iscah estimate you refer to? could've shared a link bud



Hi Arjun, 

Since I just joined this forum last night, I can't post links or attachments untill I cross 5 replies. Anyways, if you go on to the ISCAH's FB page, they've posted an estimate for pro-rata invites dated 25th Oct.


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/ProrataOct252016.pdf
I see. Yea might be that guy- he was waiting for a long while though.

Also, I hope there is some sorta subjective evaluation of each case by a NSW immigration officer. And not just that 4 step selection process listed on their website. A dude who graduated from wharton/harvard should get precedence over someone from Bihar University even if their points/english scores are the same.


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> I see. Yea might be that guy- he was waiting for a long while though.
> 
> Also, I hope there is some sorta subjective evaluation of each case by a NSW immigration officer. And not just that 4 step selection process listed on their website. A dude who graduated from wharton/harvard should get precedence over someone from Bihar University even if their points/english scores are the same.



True! But to be honest Aus migration laws are quite vague. I can't get a job because I don't have PR. I can't PR because I am too young for it, even though I came on a scholarship to Monash and topped my batch. Still struck. 

Attempted Naati last week but not too confident of clearing it. 

I hope 65 pointers start getting invites soon. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

arjunvir91 said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/ProrataOct252016.pdf
> I see. Yea might be that guy- he was waiting for a long while though.
> 
> Also, I hope there is some sorta subjective evaluation of each case by a NSW immigration officer. And not just that 4 step selection process listed on their website. A dude who graduated from wharton/harvard should get precedence over someone from Bihar University even if their points/english scores are the same.


It would undermine the whole system. Nothing suggests that a Harvard alumnus is better than one from another Uni, as long as their skills are assessed as suitable for migration.


----------



## ally2135 (Oct 2, 2016)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Where the hell was I till now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi just wants to clear that a one done his or her B.com & M.com frm India can apply & clear d assessment with CPA/ICAA / IPA or need to do some extra credits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

arjunvir91 said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/ProrataOct252016.pdf
> I see. Yea might be that guy- he was waiting for a long while though.
> 
> Also, I hope there is some sorta subjective evaluation of each case by a NSW immigration officer. And not just that 4 step selection process listed on their website. A dude who graduated from wharton/harvard should get precedence over someone from Bihar University even if their points/english scores are the same.


Who will assign the ranks of this degree caste system?


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Where the hell was I till now!
> 
> Just a quick question guys. Do you think ISCAH's latest estimate was referring to Jogson's EOI? They mentioned that they have seen a 65+5 with superior english invited. Are they referring to Jogson's case?


Dear I informed them about Jogson Case...


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

ally2135 said:


> Hi just wants to clear that a one done his or her B.com & M.com frm India can apply & clear d assessment with CPA/ICAA / IPA or need to do some extra credits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you apply for assessment? Or still confusing?


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Who will assign the ranks of this degree caste system?


There are worldwide university rankings already. Mine is in the top 10 and I hope they give some weightage to something like that when 1000s of people are applying with the same points/english scores. 

That's what I'm wondering, an NSW employee browsing through the EOIs and subjectively picking the best candidates vs just following the rules laid out to him.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

arjunvir91 said:


> There are worldwide university rankings already. Mine is in the top 10 and I hope they give some weightage to something like that when 1000s of people are applying with the same points/english scores.
> 
> That's what I'm wondering, an NSW employee browsing through the EOIs and subjectively picking the best candidates vs just following the rules laid out to him.


I dnt think so they would rank degress otherwise fresh graduates from aus would have better
Chance, they do rank candidates according to age if rest all points r same.


----------



## ally2135 (Oct 2, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Did you apply for assessment? Or still confusing?




Still confused Qasim.. with whom to apply for Accountant ... which assessing body is better... people confusing a lot.. or shld I apply for 489.. by doing education assessment as I can get sponsorship from my 1st cousin. Lot of if & buts r there. Kindly suggest something better. Also arranging syllabus is another headache.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

ally2135 said:


> Still confused Qasim.. with whom to apply for Accountant ... which assessing body is better... people confusing a lot.. or shld I apply for 489.. by doing education assessment as I can get sponsorship from my 1st cousin. Lot of if & buts r there. Kindly suggest something better. Also arranging syllabus is another headache.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly speaking, i dnt have any idea which one would be better for overseas 
Degree assement, as i completed my studies in aus n i got my skill assessment from
ICAA, which gives more quick outcome for the assessment compare to CPA.
Well go for skill assessment with ICAA . What visa class you need to apply is comes
Later, first get your skill assessment done.


----------



## ally2135 (Oct 2, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Honestly speaking, i dnt have any idea which one would be better for overseas
> 
> Degree assement, as i completed my studies in aus n i got my skill assessment from
> 
> ...




Yes I think need to do tht 1st.. then only it's going to b clear where I stand.. but if ICAA said u have not covered all credits then do they provide any options of doing that extra credits within certain timeframe..?  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

ally2135 said:


> Yes I think need to do tht 1st.. then only it's going to b clear where I stand.. but if ICAA said u have not covered all credits then do they provide any options of doing that extra credits within certain timeframe..?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No clue sorry, give them a call or write a email to them. 
Definitely they would help you i hope.


----------



## Sameer1403 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi All,

Is there anyone who has cleared skill assessment for NOC code 2211 (General Accountant) with just B.Com Pass and MBA Finance (both from India-DU) qualifications?

I have seen lots of posts which indicates that only CAs gets positive skill assessment, and now I am doubtful whether to proceed with my application with only B.Com and MBA.

I would appreciate if anyone can help me clearing my doubts.

Thanks


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Sameer1403 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who has cleared skill assessment for NOC code 2211 (General Accountant) with just B.Com Pass and MBA Finance (both from India-DU) qualifications?
> 
> ...


Getting negative assessment is not a problem as long as you degree is equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree. You can study for the competency areas which you don't meet and update your assessment later on. I don't think CPA Australia is very bad, however you can try IPA or ICAA.

Good Luck!


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Guys

Any one with 65+5 point got nomination. I saw some folks writing that they have received nomination.


----------



## Sameer1403 (Oct 28, 2016)

Abood said:


> Getting negative assessment is not a problem as long as you degree is equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree. You can study for the competency areas which you don't meet and update your assessment later on. I don't think CPA Australia is very bad, however you can try IPA or ICAA.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks a lot for your guidance.

But if I study those competency areas now then I will loose my work experience marks, so I am in a difficult situation.

I am hoping that my subjects will meet all the outlines requirements by IPA (this is the only authority which does not have "Accounting theory and processes" as a mandatory subject which no-one might have studied as a SUBJECT in B.Com or MBA).

Moreover my agent is telling me as per their experience only CAs clear skill assessment for Australia under NOC code 2211.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Sameer1403 said:


> Thanks a lot for your guidance.
> 
> But if I study those competency areas now then I will loose my work experience marks, so I am in a difficult situation.
> 
> ...


Boss, you won't lose experience. Read CPA Australia website. 

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/skilled-employment-assessment 

*CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:
•assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for
•undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia
•paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week*

if you read the above this means they will consider the experience after you have an equivalent degree. I have seen one guy got negative assessment, and studied CPA Australia foundation exams and got positive assessment. They have also accepted his experience for the whole period he submitted BEFORE meeting competency area. 

Good Luck!


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This thread is for accountants with 65+5 awaiting ITA for 189 & 190.
> 
> ...


Any progress on the excel sheet?


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Why 65+5 pointers try for Western Australia by getting job? Is western Australia not a good state?

I am going to get job offer letter from Perth by using some references. I am from Pakistan.

Any suggestions or opinions from experts?


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> Why 65+5 pointers try for Western Australia by getting job? Is western Australia not a good state?
> 
> I am going to get job offer letter from Perth by using some references. I am from Pakistan.
> 
> Any suggestions or opinions from experts?




Is it easy to get accounting job offer letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Bilawal009 said:


> Is it easy to get accounting job offer letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Bilawal009 said:


> Is it easy to get accounting job offer letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some friends there who can arrange job offer letter.


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

look at the state invitation numbers- NSW sends out like 10x more invites than WA/Tasmania or something. NSW is the best bet which is reflected in the fact that everyone applies for it but I do hope it works out for you in WA as well.


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> look at the state invitation numbers- NSW sends out like 10x more invites than WA/Tasmania or some ****. NSW is the best bet which is reflected in the fact that everyone applies for it but I do hope **** works out for you in WA as well.


Dear WA sends Invitation within a month after submission of EOI..so WA has the quickest invitation process.....


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> Dear WA sends Invitation within a month after submission of EOI..so WA has the quickest invitation process.....



Idgaf how quick WA is in sending out nominations bud.

State nominations for 2015-16:
NSW- 5,553
WA- 546

You are missing point 1 of what RabNawaz explained as part of the WA nomination process:
"1st : A limited number of nominations are available."
Since NSW has wayyyy more invites to give out, ignoring the fact that it has less stringent requirements, it's the safer option. But as I said before, I hope WA works out for your particular case.

2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> I have some friends there who can arrange job offer letter.




Are u in sydney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

arjunvir91 said:


> Idgaf how quick WA is in sending out nominations bud.
> 
> State nominations for 2015-16:
> NSW- 5,553
> ...


WA is not quick in invitation because they send ITA in limited numberz.
Wa is not a big state n not populated
Much.


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

paypilnitsa said:


> I graduated with a law degree (university of london) in August 2013 whereas I got my ACCA membership in Nov 2014, I plan on getting my work experience assessed from January 2014 - Dec 16 (3 Years) as it'll be easier for me to provide appropriate evidence for these claims.
> 
> I am slightly worried that CPA or ICAA may not assess my work experience prior to my ACCA membership as my graduation was in law. any thoughts on this fellas?


im Acca member aswell. cpa will only consider work experience after the membership date. i have articles from big 4 but stull couldnt get points for exp


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

Abood said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Let us search for new ways to raise our score. It is better that we work hard to achieve our coveted aim of getting an ITA rather than waiting for NSW. Therefore, I am suggesting the followings:
> 
> ...


i already took natti interpretation test. still awaiting results. pass rate is quite low but i will update you guys on receiving results.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> im Acca member aswell. cpa will only consider work experience after the membership date. i have articles from big 4 but stull couldnt get points for exp


In my case, CPA accepted my work experience before ACCA membership date. My major at university is Foreign Trade Economics and I became full member of ACCA in 2009. CPA recognized my work experience from 2006. I worked for the Big4.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> Why 65+5 pointers try for Western Australia by getting job? Is western Australia not a good state?
> 
> I am going to get job offer letter from Perth by using some references. I am from Pakistan.
> 
> Any suggestions or opinions from experts?


Hi Hamidaims

WA requests a full time labour contract of 12 months or more. Job offer may not be accepted. 

Your timeline is almost the same with mine. I've got invitation from WA in June 2016, only some days after I lodge 190 EOI to WA. However as I could not find any job offer/labour contract with employer in Perth, I left the invitation lapse.

How can you get the job offer? Can you discuss with the employer to sign the labour contract?


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi Hamidaims
> 
> WA requests a full time labour contract of 12 months or more. Job offer may not be accepted.
> 
> ...


Hi, just want to clarify, does the job needs to be in your nominated occupation?


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> i already took natti interpretation test. still awaiting results. pass rate is quite low but i will update you guys on receiving results.



Hey mate, can you just let me know from where did you get the course content ? I'm in desperate need of some books/ etc. related to translation?


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> In my case, CPA accepted my work experience before ACCA membership date. My major at university is Foreign Trade Economics and I became full member of ACCA in 2009. CPA recognized my work experience from 2006. I worked for the Big4.


in my case they didn't. they declined saying its part if your education i became member in aug 2015


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Bilawal009 said:


> Are u in sydney
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am from Pakistan


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi Hamidaims
> 
> WA requests a full time labour contract of 12 months or more. Job offer may not be accepted.
> 
> ...


I have some references (Friends) in WA. They can arrange 1 year labor contract for me..They have their own business in WA.


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi Hamidaims
> 
> WA requests a full time labour contract of 12 months or more. Job offer may not be accepted.
> 
> ...


Yo did you get an invite from Northern territories? It says acknowledgement in your signature. what are the requirements for it?


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey mate, can you just let me know from where did you get the course content ? I'm in desperate need of some books/ etc. related to translation?


one option is to order practice kit from naati which is around 90 dollars and takes 5 working days to arrive if youre in Australia. other than that there is no material available online. However, this is a link to a 一步一个脚印 - My mission from advanced Chinese learner to professional interpreter Chinese website where y can get English material for translation in urdu but the wesite is for chinese not urdu. you can practice transalation of english to urdu


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> Yo did you get an invite from Northern territories? It says acknowledgement in your signature. what are the requirements for it?


No, I have not received nomination from the NT. I am still waiting. The process of the NT is a bit different from NSW. It includes 3 steps

Step 1: Lodge an EOI 190 to the NT. At the same time, send all the docs listed in the NT website to their mailbox. An auto reply would be sent by the NT as soon as docs are submitted.

Step 2: About 1-4 weeks, the NT allocate a case officer and issue an acknowledgement with subject GSM16/xxx - ANZSCO code - occupation.

Step 3: about 4-8 weeks, the result would be announced via email. If the application is successful, the NT will send you a form to sign. Once you sign and send back the form to the NT, DIBP will send you an invitation to lodge visa application.

I am currently in Step 2 and quite anxious looking forward to the outcome.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> No, I have not received nomination from the NT. I am still waiting. The process of the NT is a bit different from NSW. It includes 3 steps
> 
> Step 1: Lodge an EOI 190 to the NT. At the same time, send all the docs listed in the NT website to their mailbox. An auto reply would be sent by the NT as soon as docs are submitted.
> 
> ...


Good Luck! 

I hope that you will get bro.


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> i already took natti interpretation test. still awaiting results. pass rate is quite low but i will update you guys on receiving results.




I am also looking to take urdu naati test, can you please share your experience. And if possible some material


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> No, I have not received nomination from the NT. I am still waiting. The process of the NT is a bit different from NSW. It includes 3 steps
> 
> Step 1: Lodge an EOI 190 to the NT. At the same time, send all the docs listed in the NT website to their mailbox. An auto reply would be sent by the NT as soon as docs are submitted.
> 
> ...


But NT wants huge Bank Statement for application. It is not possible for everyone.


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

Bilawal009 said:


> I am also looking to take urdu naati test, can you please share your experience. And if possible some material
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> Bilawal009 said:
> 
> 
> > I am also looking to take urdu naati test, can you please share your experience. And if possible some material
> ...


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

I feel screwed up sometime bcz the one whom I taught how to get 65 in PTE is now a PR holder. Got 65 a months ago and PR within 3 weeks. I feel so sorry for all of us who choose to study accounting.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

*Optimistic*

Dear All, 

Please see the below article from Bloomberg:

Nine Charts That Show China's Economy Is On A Tear - Bloomberg

Based on that, Australian economy is expected to boom based on Chinese demand. Australian dollar is appreciating, therefore, I expect employment to increase significantly.

Most companies start hiring from Jan to Mar, so bulk ITAs are expected during this timeframe.

Hope that I am not wrong.


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Any update from NSW 65+5+superior english Accountants???


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> Any update from NSW 65+5+superior english Accountants???


I doubt that they will invite any 65+5 this month. I expect it to happen from Jan to Mar 2017.


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Abood said:


> I doubt that they will invite any 65+5 this month. I expect it to happen from Jan to Mar 2017.


Are their trend same from last 3 years? or your information is based on last year invitation.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> Are their trend same from last 3 years? or your information is based on last year invitation.


I think the companies are in the budgetary process now. If they have plans to hire new employees they will do it during Mar or Apr. I think companies share their information with the government so they will invite people based on NSW need. Since the economy is promising, and the Chinese are buying from them again I expect an increase in invitations.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

26 Oct round result is out. 

It has moved five days only. 

26 October 2016 round results


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

Abood said:


> 26 Oct round result is out.
> 
> It has moved five days only.
> 
> 26 October 2016 round results


weird that external auditor cut off is now june


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Abood said:


> 26 Oct round result is out.
> 
> It has moved five days only.
> 
> 26 October 2016 round results


still better than the previous round


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

Abood said:


> 26 Oct round result is out.
> 
> It has moved five days only.
> 
> 26 October 2016 round results



Did you even make a spreadsheet


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> Did you even make a spreadsheet


Yes, I have created one. No one has reported any invitation


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

Hasib_BD said:


> 65+5 for 190 with Superior English.
> Accountant (General)
> DOE: 7 September, 2016


hi any progress so far


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

ashrafpathan said:


> hi any progress so far


No one reported any invitation.


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

Abood said:


> No one reported any invitation.


Assalamualekum Brother,

Just wanted your advice as if iam filing for a fresh assessment to ICAA as an Accountant(GENERAL). The documents as of now i have handy are,,,
1) Duplicate attested Salary Slips from year 2008 to 2016 for 5 years from office records.( These salary slips are not original ones as my house unfortunately got flooded in the year 2010, my lost many of my original docs which got washed away) will this be considered for assesment by ICAA in my case. I have evidences of the flood in pictures and videos.

2) I have degrees certificates and IT returns for 2015 and 2016, Do i need to get issued salary certificates from my firm for the rest of the years as i do have salary slips but again would that be sufficient enough.

3)Should i apply for 190 skill visa or 189 which would feasible according to you for a General Accountant.

4)i have all other docs well prepared please let me know what to do now, PTE 65 over al


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Not an expert but my opinion:
1-2.They match salary slips with bank or tax return/filed, I don't think there are a lot of genuine applicabts with all salary slips
3. At 65 points, apply for NSW, 189, application for NT and try finding a job offer in Tasmania


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

iv pretty much lost all hope over here. what are the odds 65 with superior english is ever gonna be invited comrades


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> iv pretty much lost all hope over here. what are the odds 65 with superior english is ever gonna be invited comrades


You have to go for NATI brother.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

arjunvir91 said:


> iv pretty much lost all hope over here. what are the odds 65 with superior english is ever gonna be invited comrades


hello friend. im afraid its very tough. current trend of invitation is for 70 pointers.


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

So friend if we go for 489 regional sponsor is there any chances of getting invitation?? Since we already have 65 and 489 will give us extra 10 points which makes it 75 in total .


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> But NT wants huge Bank Statement for application. It is not possible for everyone.


any updates for Management Accountants Brother?


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

Abood said:


> Brother, your signature shows that you have submitted your EOI.


Any updates for Management Accountant ! WA preferable for 190?


----------



## manpreet1807 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello everyone .. i applied under general accountant category 221111..got eoi and spomsership from darwin under 489 visa ... i cleared my medicals and pcc on 5 september 2016 and my case is under verification ... i wanted to ask that did someone get a telephonic interview call and what do they ask for accountants intelephomic interviews..
Plz shareviews .


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

Is NT open for accountants? If so, what are the requirements for overseas applicants? Please help!

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

manpreet1807 said:


> Hello everyone .. i applied under general accountant category 221111..got eoi and spomsership from darwin under 489 visa ... i cleared my medicals and pcc on 5 september 2016 and my case is under verification ... i wanted to ask that did someone get a telephonic interview call and what do they ask for accountants intelephomic interviews..
> Plz shareviews .




Can you tell what you need to get 489 for Darwin, i am in sydney 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

They have published a list 50 occupations including accounting with the possibility of removal from sol list. Is that true??


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Devina2008 said:


> They have published a list 50 occupations including accounting with the possibility of removal from sol list. Is that true??


Can you share the link in this thread ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Devina2008 said:


> They have published a list 50 occupations including accounting with the possibility of removal from sol list. Is that true??


Same everywhere and only around 3-5% would be removed in reality.

Chef is at risk for real, though.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Can you share the link in this thread ?


I think he means the flagged occupations which was published every june/july together with the new SOL every FY.
https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17

It's too early to talk about the new SOL. They are still in the midst of reviewing the list. They only just closed submissions for input and there is still an interim report and another round of submissions to go.
https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol

Add: and as Blackrider said, only a few occupations end up being removed and accounting has been on that list for a few years now.


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> They have published a list 50 occupations including accounting with the possibility of removal from sol list. Is that true??



Accounting is there in flagged occupation list since last 3 4 years. But still end up been in the SOL. So, dont worry


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

So, did any 65+5 got any invitation this round?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

9th November results are out. 

9 November 2016 round results

three days movement!!!!!!


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

9th November results are out. 

9 November 2016 round results

three days movement!!!!!!


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

9th November results are out. 

9 November 2016 round results

three days movement!!!!!!


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Abood said:


> 9th November results are out.
> 
> 9 November 2016 round results
> 
> three days movement!!!!!!


Abood from Where you got link.

when I open skill select website there they have not updated skill select round.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> Abood from Where you got link.
> 
> when I open skill select website there they have not updated skill select round.


Click on the lastest round info and change the date to 9-november


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

azerty said:


> I think he means the flagged occupations which was published every june/july together with the new SOL every FY.
> https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17
> 
> It's too early to talk about the new SOL. They are still in the midst of reviewing the list. They only just closed submissions for input and there is still an interim report and another round of submissions to go.
> ...


Yes it's just speculation


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

azerty said:


> I think he means the flagged occupations which was published every june/july together with the new SOL every FY.
> https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17
> 
> It's too early to talk about the new SOL. They are still in the midst of reviewing the list. They only just closed submissions for input and there is still an interim report and another round of submissions to go.
> ...


I don't think it is going to be removed. The projection for accounting job is to increase up to 2020.


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

DIBP is not updating its website what the problem with them.....Shame on Australia, they are fail to attract talent of the world. Many people are moving Canada. Canada has very smooth and straight forward rules of immigration...

Let's start complains to Australian Govt, DIBP,NSW and foreign office about its bad policy towards immigrants. Hope It can effect,

and request them to remove prorata on many occupations and reduce points to invite.

Can anyone share emails of DIBP, Australian Govt, Foreign offices, NSW and linked departments.

We all email them...Lets' start.


----------



## komaldix (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi I want to apply for skilled migration VISA either 189 or 190 but I am confused how to start(steps).

I have studied B.Com(Pass) course distance education from University of Delhi in Jan 2009 and M.B.A. Finance distance education from Sikkim Manipal University in Oct 2013. I want to apply under Accountant General category. Will my education get the positive assessment. Also I am working in Finance and accounting processes for last 8 years. I started working from my second year of graduation. How much experience will be considered for points?

What are the roles and responsibilities will be considered in accountant general category to secure a positive assessment?

I haven't given any English exam yet. So how should I start the process of getting the visa?


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

hamidaims said:


> DIBP is not updating its website what the problem with them.....Shame on Australia, they are fail to attract talent of the world. Many people are moving Canada. Canada has very smooth and straight forward rules of immigration...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

hamidaims said:


> DIBP is not updating its website what the problem with them.....Shame on Australia, they are fail to attract talent of the world. Many people are moving Canada. Canada has very smooth and straight forward rules of immigration...
> 
> Let's start complains to Australian Govt, DIBP,NSW and foreign office about its bad policy towards immigrants. Hope It can effect,
> 
> ...


I understand your frustration, but firstly, DIBP doesn't set the levels for migration, that is done by the Australian Parliament, elected by Australian voters in Australia. The individual needs for different skills are advised to DIBP who simply try and fulfil those numbers. DIBP can not change those requirements.

Naturally, Australia wants to get the highest skilled migrants it can. It is not trying to help would-be migrants, except in its own interest - so it would be very strange for them to lower the points when they don't need to - Australia is simply acting in its own best interests, for itself as a nation and for its Citizens, and that is its responsibility - what else would you expect? Why would they change that, when it would not benefit Australia to do so? 

If you feel you would rather migrate to Canada, and that it would be easier for you to do so, then that's your choice, of course.


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

kaju said:


> I understand your frustration, but firstly, DIBP doesn't set the levels for migration, that is done by the Australian Parliament, elected by Australian voters in Australia. The individual needs for different skills are advised to DIBP who simply try and fulfil those numbers. DIBP can not change those requirements.
> 
> Naturally, Australia wants to get the highest skilled migrants it can. It is not trying to help would-be migrants, except in its own interest - so it would be very strange for them to lower the points when they don't need to - Australia is simply acting in its own best interests, for itself as a nation and for its Citizens, and that is its responsibility - what else would you expect? Why would they change that, when it would not benefit Australia to do so?
> 
> If you feel you would rather migrate to Canada, and that it would be easier for you to do so, then that's your choice, of course.


Dear One thing in Australia's immigration there are many faults. Specially, NSW has no criteria to select candidates. I have seen a member who invited with 65+5 + superior English without work experience... But many candidates with much better profile and Older EOIs were not invited yet.. It is just like playing with talented candidates..

Secondly, DIBP and policy makers have fail to introduce better immigration system. e.g They don't cancel multiple EOIs in their system. Many invitations sent to fake EOIs. Means from 2400 invitations more than half invitation sent to fake EOIs or multiple EOIs.

Thirdly, If they don't want more Accountants then why they don't remove it from SOL.
They are just wasting time of candidates as well as money to do IELTS and assessment fee. 

Fourthly, I don't think that there is any difference between 65 or 70 points talent wise.
If someone Score in IELTS 7.5 and get 65 points and on other hand if someone get 8 band and score 70 points then how you can say that 8 Band person is more talented than 7.5 band?? A minor English difference don't mean that 65 pointers are bad immigrants.

Fifth, If 60 pointer submit EOI first then invitation should be sent to this candidate rather than DIBP ignore him and send invitation to 70 pointer... Its like double policy by DIBP. If they want 70 pointers then they should clear the policy that the passing mark are 70 points to qualify to submit EOI. So, candidates can save time and money.

Pls, Ask these points to DIBP, selected politicians or policy makers. I sure, they will fail to answer these questions because they don't know how to run immigration system.


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Hamidaims I think they are cherry picking


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hamidaims said:


> Dear One thing in Australia's immigration there are many faults. Specially, NSW has no criteria to select candidates. I have seen a member who invited with 65+5 + superior English without work experience... But many candidates with much better profile and Older EOIs were not invited yet.. It is just like playing with talented candidates..
> 
> Secondly, DIBP and policy makers have fail to introduce better immigration system. e.g They don't cancel multiple EOIs in their system. Many invitations sent to fake EOIs. Means from 2400 invitations more than half invitation sent to fake EOIs or multiple EOIs.
> 
> ...



agree with those in bold


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

Iam a Chartered Accountant and b.com from India. I have also passed CPA Aus by passing the capstone subjects (GSL & BPGA) and hence i have the CPA Aus degree as well. Cpaa gave me a NEGATIVE skill assessment, and quoted that I dont fulfil "Financial Accounting and reporting" topic..!
Can anyone suggest me what to do?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

abhishek5855 said:


> Iam a Chartered Accountant and b.com from India. I have also passed CPA Aus by passing the capstone subjects (GSL & BPGA) and hence i have the CPA Aus degree as well. Cpaa gave me a NEGATIVE skill assessment, and quoted that I dont fulfil "Financial Accounting and reporting" topic..!
> Can anyone suggest me what to do?




This is ridiculous! Did they waive the FAR paper for you? You need to argue with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

They told me to review.. I think they are trying to make money.. Or maybe i should go for ICAA


----------



## elderberry (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi sorry to be the bearer of the bad news. just had a chat with an agent and he says that there won't be any nomination invitations for 65 pointers even with sup english this financial year, a buddy of mine who is well versed on this subject also agreed on his opinion. :violin: :violin: :violin:

Moreover he says that there have been too many nsw invitations this year compared to last year, in fact the total nsw invitations until October 2016 have surpassed the total nsw invitation compared december 2016. even for accountants there have been more invitations compared to last year and we still only saw few sup english with experience getting invitation. he says that there wont be any bulk round this year since alot of invitations have already being sent. Also he sees that there wont be invitations even for 70 pointers until march next year, maybe for the ones with sup english. and with the influx of december graduates the backlog will be 4 months in february at that time most of the impatient ones will opt for nsw.

I hope he is wrong, but he said the same thing in september when I submitted my EOI.
his advice was to withdraw the eoi and apply for student visa again :frusty:


:deadhorse:

please kindly ignore the spellings and grammar mistakes


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

elderberry said:


> Hi sorry to be the bearer of the bad news. just had a chat with an agent and he says that there won't be any nomination invitations for 65 pointers even with sup english this financial year, a buddy of mine who is well versed on this subject also agreed on his opinion. :violin: :violin: :violin:
> 
> Moreover he says that there have been too many nsw invitations this year compared to last year, in fact the total nsw invitations until October 2016 have surpassed the total nsw invitation compared december 2016. even for accountants there have been more invitations compared to last year and we still only saw few sup english with experience getting invitation. he says that there wont be any bulk round this year since alot of invitations have already being sent. Also he sees that there wont be invitations even for 70 pointers until march next year, maybe for the ones with sup english. and with the influx of december graduates the backlog will be 4 months in february at that time most of the impatient ones will opt for nsw.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty bad news


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

elderberry said:


> Hi sorry to be the bearer of the bad news. just had a chat with an agent and he says that there won't be any nomination invitations for 65 pointers even with sup english this financial year, a buddy of mine who is well versed on this subject also agreed on his opinion. :violin: :violin: :violin:
> 
> Moreover he says that there have been too many nsw invitations this year compared to last year, in fact the total nsw invitations until October 2016 have surpassed the total nsw invitation compared december 2016. even for accountants there have been more invitations compared to last year and we still only saw few sup english with experience getting invitation. he says that there wont be any bulk round this year since alot of invitations have already being sent. Also he sees that there wont be invitations even for 70 pointers until march next year, maybe for the ones with sup english. and with the influx of december graduates the backlog will be 4 months in february at that time most of the impatient ones will opt for nsw.
> 
> ...


You wont get your money back if you withdraw the eoi right. so might as well let it hang in the system. 
And I agree with you man, it's so easy to get to 70 pts for someone who studied in Aus im sure there are 2500(189)+4000(nsw 190) Indians who will make sure it never drops down to 65pts...


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

For students in Australia, in Melbourne there is a joke:
Mom and dad: son it's time you get married, what type of girl do u like? Pretty smart young your age etc?
Son: mom whatever and whoever, the only condition is her occupation should be on sol list! 
Haha for those who understand


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Also people, if your overseas try filing for NT sponsorship or Tas sponsorship after a job offer


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Regarding work experience in Australia*

Hi experts,

I am just wondering if I started working in an accounting firm in Australia as a properly paid part timer working 20 hours a week then after a year can I be available to include the one year work experience in Australia for the additional 5 points for the point test?

That is, a year experience in Australia as a properly paid part-timer can be put into my overall score for the point test?

Only a full time work experience is considered for the test?

Thanks


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

ju9863 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am just wondering if I started working in an accounting firm in Australia as a properly paid part timer working 20 hours a week then after a year can I be available to include the one year work experience in Australia for the additional 5 points for the point test?
> 
> ...


20 hours is enough


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Dear All, 

Michaelpage Australia is optimistic regarding accounting jobs. 



2016/17 Australia Salary & Employment Outlook


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

hi guys, i passed the naati exam. eoi updated to 70 points superior english sub 190 75 points.


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

<*SNIP*> *See Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

its not an option for those who are outside aus. In delhi it only happens twice a year: march and september. By the time the results of the march naati come back (12 weeks) it will be mid-may and the quota will be finished.
So everyone not in oz can relax and get back to praying for the bulk nsw invites...


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> <*SNIP*>
> its not an option for those who are outside aus. In delhi it only happens twice a year: march and september. By the time the results of the march naati come back (12 weeks) it will be mid-may and the quota will be finished.
> So everyone not in oz can relax and get back to praying for the bulk nsw invites...


i agree it takes lots of time you need atleast 6 months however, its better to do something to raise point rather than sit back and wait to get lucky


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

ali7827 said:


> hi guys, i passed the naati exam. eoi updated to 70 points superior english sub 190 75 points.


Congratulations man


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

arjunvir91 said:


> <*SNIP*>
> its not an option for those who are outside aus. In delhi it only happens twice a year: march and september. By the time the results of the march naati come back (12 weeks) it will be mid-may and the quota will be finished.
> So everyone not in oz can relax and get back to praying for the bulk nsw invites...


Its same here in aus too for urdu language, which is not in demand.


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> hi guys, i passed the naati exam. eoi updated to 70 points superior english sub 190 75 points.




Hi Ali, have you got your NSW 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi Ali, have you got your NSW 190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No progress mate. It seems it is going to take some time.


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

Abood said:


> No progress mate. It seems it is going to take some time.




Oh, I thought he would have got it last Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Are you guys still hoping to get invited in 2017 like me?? I don't know why but I fell like we will get invited before June 2017. 

(65+5 proficient )


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

Devina2008 said:


> Are you guys still hoping to get invited in 2017 like me?? I don't know why but I fell like we will get invited before June 2017.
> 
> (65+5 proficient )


I don't want to sound pessimistic but the chance for 65+5 proficient to be invited before Jul 2017 is close to 0


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

7th December results came out. One day movement!!!!!!

There is something wrong with skillselect!!!!!!

7 December 2016 round results


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Abood said:


> 7th December results came out. One day movement!!!!!!
> 
> There is something wrong with skillselect!!!!!!
> 
> 7 December 2016 round results


We all anticipated that mate...


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> We all anticipated that mate...


Agreed!


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

typical DIBP, blaim technical error


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

What will happen to our eoi if they remove accounting ??


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> typical DIBP, blaim technical error


Dear, which state gave you SS, NSW?
I'm asking because you don't have superior English and it seems that NSW only invites those with 70+5 SE.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

any one of you guys willing to sit naati test , want to share information, test samples, etc please pm me. i am based in melbourne, i got sample test for paraprofessional interpreter (hindi).


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

guys,
if in australia:
try TAS job offer and sponsorship
NT 3 months of job than sponsorship
in outside australia
NT sponsorship

65 invitations are very hard to get


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Got invited today. 

Cheers!


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Abood said:


> Got invited today.
> With how much points??


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> Got invited today.
> 
> Cheers!



Amazing ., really happy to hear that. Hope you will receive grant soon.


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

Abood said:


> Got invited today.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Abood Good to hEAR tht....i was wondering to ask you something...ive got my asessment assessed from CPA and they have put a condition saying i need to appear for electives which arent covered in my degree or post graduate diploma. I dont understand what to do can you help and guide me through!


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

ashrafpathan said:


> Hey Abood Good to hEAR tht....i was wondering to ask you something...ive got my asessment assessed from CPA and they have put a condition saying i need to appear for electives which arent covered in my degree or post graduate diploma. I dont understand what to do can you help and guide me through!


you will have to enroll with CPA and clear those exams. i did FAR to get a positive assessment.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Abood said:


> Got invited today.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Abood , congrats

Is it your score is 65+5 ? or something else?


----------



## akash_futureca (Jul 12, 2012)

gr8, all the best



Abood said:


> Got invited today.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> Hi Abood , congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your score is 65+5 ? or something else?




Yes, 65 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Abood said:


> Yes, 65 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, you are getting me excited now 
Do you mind if we have a phone call ? If not, pls drop me your mobile no in PM


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

Abood said:


> Yes, 65 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Abood, congratulation on your invite.

Did you get the invite from 189 or 190? since the recent cut off point under 189 is 80, I am suprised.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

hannahng21 said:


> Hi Abood, congratulation on your invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the invite from 189 or 190? since the recent cut off point under 189 is 80, I am suprised.




190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShenLim (Jun 4, 2017)

Grats on your invitation. It seems your subclass 190 is from SA and not NSW? Am i right?


----------



## ShenLim (Jun 4, 2017)

Abood said:


> Got invited today.
> 
> Cheers!


Grats! was it NSW or SA state invitation?


----------



## ShenLim (Jun 4, 2017)

I have seen people who lodged EOI in April 2016, curious as to whether they got an invitation, its 2017 already. Does NSW ever nominate 65+5?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

70 plus superior english is minimum now for nsw nomintaion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ShenLim said:


> I have seen people who lodged EOI in April 2016, curious as to whether they got an invitation, its 2017 already. Does NSW ever nominate 65+5?


It's not 2017 as per Australian financial year

The new financial year will start on 1st July 2017

Cheers


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

Shailz said:


> you will have to enroll with CPA and clear those exams. i did FAR to get a positive assessment.


How was ur FAR exam? Is the study materials they provided is sufficient?


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Ya the materials are enough if you study minutely. 

Cheers.


----------

